# And the NMR quilt was won by . . .



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

(drum roll please)

None other than Spoiled Maltese's very own Walter K (wokomorow)! Congratulations to Walter!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Congrats Walter!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG -- I'm soooooooooooooooooooo excited for Walter -- but also very jealous. I knew I should have brought more tickets. 

Walter -- it's a beautiful quilt and I know that you and Lucky will really enjoy it.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations Walter. I'm so happy it was won by someone in our SM family.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats Walter. So happy for you, it's beautiful!!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Way to go Walter! YOu see Lucky is LUCKY! He is going to love snuggling on the quilt.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow! Way to go Walter!!!! It's so much fun to win stuff!!! :chili: .....and especially fun when it's something really cool!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Congratulations, Walter!!! I am so happy for you and Lucky!


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Congratulations Walter!!


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Congratulations!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Congratulations Walter!!!!!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Yaaay!
Congratulations Walter! Very happy for you and Lucky!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Congratulations Walter! That's so cool!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

Congratulations to you and sweet Lucky!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Yippee Ya For Walter and Lucky!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:chili::chili::chili:Lucky Walter:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*That's so great..*


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

:chili:Congrats, Walter!! :chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I just saw this on FB before I got here. 
:cheer:Way to go, Walter:cheer: It's supposed to be a really great quilt!!!! So glad you got LUCKY!!!! (Yes, I did, I said that :w00t


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Congratulations!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It couldn't happen to a nicer person --- congratulations!!!!!:chili::chili:
So happy someone from SM was the recipient---WTG Lucky!:thumbsup:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Can't wait to see the "Lucky" recipient with his new quilt! (Sorry I couldn't resist, LOL). Congratulations!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Yeahhhhh Walter! Congrats  !


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

WooHoo! What an awesome prize Walter and Lucky! I was privileged to see it in person and it's beeeeautiful! Mary actually said she was so glad someone from SM won it because she is so grateful for all the help SM has been to NMR this year :thumbsup:


----------

